# Savage Model 99 Stith Mount



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I have recently acquired two Savage Model 99 .300 rifles from my grandfather. I would like to mount a scope on one of them without drilling into it and have heard that a stith mount is the way to go. Does anyone have one that they are willing to part with or have any suggestions on how to mount a scope on these older rifles? I would appreciate any advice that anyone could give me. Thanks!

-bryan


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check out www.savage99.com


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

you may find one here:
www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I have an older gun and did not want to drill and tap for a scope. I ended up at dixie gun works and bought a tang sight. It is a rear peep sight and for a lever action is a better route to go than to scope that gun. The 99 is a great gun and even better to shoot in the original intent, no scope. Just my .02.


----------

